# (Un-) Nützlichste Klasse in WoW



## RazZerrR (27. März 2008)

Hi Leute,
eure Meinung ist gefragt; was ist eurer meinung nach die unnützlichste und die nützlichste klasse z.B. beim raiden, bg oder leveln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

NAch vielen Meinungen liegt der Jäger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  an unterster stelle in der wichtigkeits rangliste kann ich mir auber nicht vorstellen

Gruß RazZerrR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Inade (27. März 2008)

Sufu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkon84 (27. März 2008)

RazZerrR schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> eure Meinung ist gefragt; was ist eurer meinung nach die unnützlichste und die nützlichste klasse z.B. beim raiden, bg oder leveln
> 
> 
> ...



Es gibt keine Un/Nützlichste Klasse jede klasse ist wichtig für den raid


----------



## kolopol (27. März 2008)

Ich denke auch , dass der Jäger beim raiden die unwichtigste Klasse ist . Außer vielleicht zum Pullen...........

Nützlich sind Warrior/ Priests/ Dudus


mfg Kolopol


----------



## Shênya (27. März 2008)

SuFu.. das thema hatten wir schon.

PS: Hunter liegt nicht an unterster Stelle Oo
Allein schon wegen irreführung und cc braucht man den Hunter...


----------



## campino76 (27. März 2008)

Unnütze Klassen gibt es meiner Meinung nach nicht. Alle haben Vor- und Nachteile. Unnütz ist max. diese Umfrage ... genau wie "Welche Klasse ist imba?" usw.


----------



## Maligtus (27. März 2008)

jede klasse hat seine vor- und nachteile.
das einzig unnutze ist Dein Thread.


----------



## Umaline (27. März 2008)

In Raid's:
Unnötigste Healklasse : Shami 
Unnötigste Dmgklasse : Schlecht gespielte DD's (Schurken/Jäger/Hexen) aber gesamt finde ich Schurke
Unnötigste Tankklasse : Druide (In Raids finde ich Krieger besser bzw. Pala's)


----------



## Agrael12 (27. März 2008)

Das ist wieder so eine unnütze Umfrage. Jede Klasse hat ihre Vor- und Nachteile.Man kann auch nicht einen Def Tank  mit einem Holy Priest vergleichen , dafür sind sie zu unterschiedlich.


----------



## Shênya (27. März 2008)

Umaline schrieb:


> In Raid's:
> Unnötigste Healklasse : Shami
> Unnötigste Dmgklasse : Schlecht gespielte DD's (Schurken/Jäger/Hexen) aber gesamt finde ich Schurke
> Unnötigste Tankklasse : Druide (In Raids finde ich Krieger besser bzw. Pala's)



.... Du weisst was Du schreibst, oder?


----------



## chrisl1 (27. März 2008)

wie oben schon erwähnt, gibt es keine unnötigste/nötigste/best dd klasse


----------



## Sternenmann (27. März 2008)

also ich finde ja heiler am unnötigsten. ohne die wäre doch alles besser, mehr dmg, bosse schneller down..

oO    dumme aussage ? ^^  egal passt zum dummen thread ^^


----------



## Drynwin (27. März 2008)

schwachsinn... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (27. März 2008)

Drynwin schrieb:


> schwachsinn...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/100% sign

ich find des threat unnütz und zwar richtig, schreib lieber wieviel eroberungsfortschritt durotan hat


----------



## Oliver123 (27. März 2008)

find magier sind in raids die wichtigsten machen viel dmg haben 1 cc haben 1 buff und können essen und trinken herbei zaubern am unwichtigsten in raids sind schurken finde ich nur 1 cc und sonst nichts das dmg ist ehr bescheiden


----------



## DaScAn (27. März 2008)

RazZerrR schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> eure Meinung ist gefragt; was ist eurer meinung nach die unnützlichste und die nützlichste klasse z.B. beim raiden, bg oder leveln
> 
> 
> ...



Die einzig Unbrauchbare Klasse und Rasse ist RazZerrR

So ein bekloppter Threath ey. Man oh Man

Vote for Close pls


----------



## Shênya (27. März 2008)

Oliver123 schrieb:


> find magier sind in raids die wichtigsten machen viel dmg haben 1 cc haben 1 buff und können essen und trinken herbei zaubern am unwichtigsten in raids sind schurken finde ich nur 1 cc und sonst nichts das dmg ist ehr bescheiden



dann hattest Du wohl noch nie nen schurken mit skill in der grp.. sry aber das schurken bescheidenen schaden machen is mir echt neu!

/close thread plz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## absoluter (27. März 2008)

Umaline schrieb:


> In Raid's:
> Unnötigste Healklasse : Shami
> Unnötigste Dmgklasse : Schlecht gespielte DD's (Schurken/Jäger/Hexen) aber gesamt finde ich Schurke
> Unnötigste Tankklasse : Druide (In Raids finde ich Krieger besser bzw. Pala's)



lol, du hast kein plan oder?

shami = perfekt für melee heal
schurke is der unnötigste dd? lol, schurken machen heftig dmg mit richtigem support.
druide unötiger tank? nochmal lol, aggroaufbau in lichtgeschwindigkeit und bei manchen bossen einfach musthave...

knub


----------



## McMo007 (27. März 2008)

Umaline schrieb:


> In Raid's:
> Unnötigste Healklasse : Shami
> Unnötigste Dmgklasse : Schlecht gespielte DD's (Schurken/Jäger/Hexen) aber gesamt finde ich Schurke
> Unnötigste Tankklasse : Druide (In Raids finde ich Krieger besser bzw. Pala's)



genau. Stimmt ja alles vollkommen, nur das wenn ich raiden war in mindestens 40% aller fälle n schurke erster war im dmg. Desweiteren haben schamanen den wohl wirksamsten flächenheilzauber, und kampfrausch taugt ja auch nix ne?... Dudus können einzelne ziele besser tanken als palas, dafür sind diese besser gegen mehrere.... 
weist was Umaline? geh mal raide, und dann schreib hier was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## olisec (27. März 2008)

jo im raid wo cc so wichtig ist. ich glaub jede klasse macht mehr dmg als ein mage. mage kann nur bomben und brötchen backen. schurken machen zwar guten schaden, aber haben sonst absolut kein support für den raid.


----------



## Serephin (27. März 2008)

Der Thread is Schwachsinn, genauso wie einige der Beiträge, jede Klasse hat ihr Daseinsrecht in einem Raid.
Wenn man zum Beispiel den Tank nimmt. Ein Druide hat viel Life und Rüstung kann dafür aber schlechter Grp tanken und ist bei Bossen mit Magieschaden schlecht. Genauso bei den Heilern, Paladin ist super Maintank healer da er fast nicht oom gehen kann und alles mit seinen Lichtblitzen healt. Priester und Druiden können Hotten und Grp healen.
Ueber DDs müssen wir gar ned reden, wenn man seine Schadensklasse gut spielen kann und das Equip stimmt kann auch ein Jäger mehr schaden machen als ein Mage. 

Merkt einer was ich meine? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Serephin


----------



## Devildeath (27. März 2008)

Eine wirklich "unnützliche" (gibts das Wort überhaupt?) Klasse gibt es nicht.
Im Raid sind alle Klassen notwendig!

Wie wird denn eine Gruppenzusammenstellung für eine 5er Instanz zusammengestellt?
- Tank = Krieger, Druide, Paladin
- Heiler = Priester, Druide, Paladin, Shamane
- DD + cc = Magier(Humanoide, Tiere), Jäger(alle), Schurke(alle), Hexenmeister(Elementare), Priester(Untote), Druide(Tiere)

Kann sein dass ich noch wo was vergessen hab. Entschuldigt dafür!

Was bleibt dann noch übrig? nix!
Je nach Instanz/Gegnerziel ist die beste Gruppenzusammenstellung anders.

Meine persönliche Gruppenzusammenstellung sieht ungefähr so aus:
Krieger, Priester, Magier, Jäger, Schamane
Der Krieger kann meiner Meinung einfach am besten die Aggro halten und ein Priester ist fürs Heilen ausgerichtet. Der Magier verteilt INT und spielt etwas Snackautomat, danach sheept er die Gegner. Der Jäger hat einen eigenen kleinen "Tank" dabei und friert Gegner gelegentlich ein.
Der Schamane stellt seine Totems auf, verteilt gut Schaden im Nahkampf und kann zur Not mitheilen.

Natürlich sind die einzelnen Positionen immer austauschbar.


----------



## Gaahl/ Lordaeron (27. März 2008)

Schurken sind meiner meinung einer der besten dd klassen die es gibt, auch wenns schwarze schafe darunter gibt. und dass Jäger solche schlechten dd's sind hängt auch nur vom Können ab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kurushimi (27. März 2008)

McMo007 schrieb:


> genau. Stimmt ja alles vollkommen, nur das wenn ich raiden war in mindestens 40% aller fälle n schurke erster war im dmg. Desweiteren haben schamanen den wohl wirksamsten flächenheilzauber, und kampfrausch taugt ja auch nix ne?... Dudus können einzelne ziele besser tanken als palas, dafür sind diese besser gegen mehrere....
> weist was Umaline? geh mal raide, und dann schreib hier was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



unnötigste gruppen pve klasse ist der ms-krieger, gefolgt vom lolstepper schurken. beide können im gruppen-pve ihr potential net ausschöpfen und dem krieger fehlt dazu noch der cc, den sonst jede dmg klasse mitbringt.

den schlechten ruf der hunter hat man leider der masse an huntern zu verdanken und der tatsache, das viele mit den skills und fähigkeiten die das zusamenspiel von hunter und pet ausmachen net verstehen. das betrifft sowohl hunter als auch nicht hunter ("pack das pet ein oder ich kick dich"- fraktion)


----------



## -PuRity- (27. März 2008)

Oliver123 schrieb:


> find magier sind in raids die wichtigsten machen viel dmg haben 1 cc haben 1 buff und können essen und trinken herbei zaubern am unwichtigsten in raids sind schurken finde ich nur 1 cc und sonst nichts das dmg ist ehr bescheiden



*schmunzel*

Ich hatte wohl immer die letzten scheiß raids, ich mein hallo.. bei waren die Schurken immer ganz vorn mit dabei. Mit was für gimps hab ich da nur zusammen gespielt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Des Topic is btw. wirklich Schwachsinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C-Drag (27. März 2008)

olisec schrieb:


> jo im raid wo cc so wichtig ist. ich glaub jede klasse macht mehr dmg als ein mage. mage kann nur bomben und brötchen backen. schurken machen zwar guten schaden, aber haben sonst absolut kein support für den raid.



löl das ich net lache jede klasse macht mehr dmg als ein mage oO 
entweder hast du echt keine ahnung oder einfach nur mit lausigen mages gespielt, ohne dich beleidigen zu wollen aber wirklich das is so ziemlich mit die dümmste aussage die ich in den letzten wochen gelesen habe. jede klasse hat ein hohes schadenspotenzial, aber es gibt eben klassen wie zb den mage hm und schurken, die bei richtiger spielweise sich um die dmg krone streiten wobei an einen guten schurken wohl kaum einer ran kommt.

jedoch is dieser thread echt nicht sinnlos, jede klasse, vorrausgesetzt sie wird richtig gespielt ist sinnvoll und hilfreich.


----------



## Mantusek (27. März 2008)

kolopol schrieb:


> Ich denke auch , dass der Jäger beim raiden die unwichtigste Klasse ist . Außer vielleicht zum Pullen...........
> 
> Nützlich sind Warrior/ Priests/ Dudus
> mfg Kolopol




also dazu sage ich mal nix:jäger sind schon wertvoll im raid da sie diesen aggro schuss drauf haben und wenn sie auch noch auf überleben geskillt sind bekommt der raid auch noch eonen dmg bonus durch schwäche aufdecken

man sollte sich also erstmal schlau machen bevor man solche sinnlosen kommentare hier reinschreibt


----------



## Shênya (27. März 2008)

C-Drag schrieb:


> löl das ich net lache jede klasse macht mehr dmg als ein mage oO
> entweder hast du echt keine ahnung oder einfach nur mit lausigen mages gespielt, ohne dich beleidigen zu wollen aber wirklich das is so ziemlich mit die dümmste aussage die ich in den letzten wochen gelesen habe



stimmt ^^

laut blizz soll mage sogar die klasse mit höchstem dmg sein *gg*


----------



## Fénriswolf001 (27. März 2008)

An und für sich gar keine Klasse.

Wenn ich mich aber entscheiden müsste dann eine der folgenden Klassen: Krieger, Pala, Druide, Priester.

Unabhängig dieser vier Klassen dann noch den Hexer.

Hört sich jetzt komisch an das ich u.a. "die Hauptklassen" genannt habe, aber hier meine Erklärung:

1. Ich brauche für Ini oder Schlachtug nur eine Tankklasse. Mit Krieger, Pala und Druidenbär stehen aber drei zur Auswahl, zwei könnten also weg.

2. Ich brauche für Ini oder Schlachtug nur eine Heilerklasse. Mit Priester, Pala und Heildruiden stehen aber drei zur Auswahl, zwei könnten also weg.

Auf jedenfall nicht unnütz:

3. Schurke, der einzige "echte" bzw. spezialisierte Nahkämpfer
4. Jäger, der einzige echte "Nicht-Magie"-Fernkämpfer
5. Magier, der einzige echte "Magie"-Fernkämpfer
6. Schamen, solange sie keiner Heiler sind auf jedenfall auch nicht unnütz und die einzige echte Unterstützerklasse. Heilschamanen würden aber in Punkt 2 fallen.

Hin- und hergerissen ob nützlich oder unnütz:

7. Hexer, naja dazu sag ich jetzt nüschts weiter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -PuRity- (27. März 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> stimmt ^^
> 
> laut blizz soll mage sogar die klasse mit höchstem dmg sein *gg*




Oh, das wär wirklich mal ein schönes Streitthema ;D

@Vorposter: Mach die Hexer nicht so schwach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Können unglaublichen Damage fahren, Seelenstein, Gesundheitsstein, Verbannen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith meint noch grad das es mehr unnützliche Spieler gibt, als wie Klassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mantusek (27. März 2008)

Umaline schrieb:


> In Raid's:
> Unnötigste Healklasse : Shami
> Unnötigste Dmgklasse : Schlecht gespielte DD's (Schurken/Jäger/Hexen) aber gesamt finde ich Schurke
> Unnötigste Tankklasse : Druide (In Raids finde ich Krieger besser bzw. Pala's)




schliese mich mal den meisten vorrednern an:du solltest mal ohne deiner meinung nach schammi.schurke dudu usw. raiden gehen mal sehen wann du entnervst aufgibst und dann geh mal mit soclhen leuten raiden die ihr klasse beherschen und dann antworte nochmal hier


----------



## The Heini (27. März 2008)

Àrcadurus schrieb:


> Schon seid einigen Tagen bei Buffed nachzulesen...
> Bist ja ein ganz schneller=)
> 
> Aber keine Ahung wie sowas machbar ist^^
> ...






Umaline schrieb:


> In Raid's:
> Unnötigste Healklasse : Shami
> Unnötigste Dmgklasse : Schlecht gespielte DD's (Schurken/Jäger/Hexen) aber gesamt finde ich Schurke
> Unnötigste Tankklasse : Druide (In Raids finde ich Krieger besser bzw. Pala's)




haha du hast sowas von keinen Plan von dem Spiel,
jede Klasse ist balanced, kommt im pve einfach nur
auf den Boss an


----------



## Zhou Tai (27. März 2008)

Super noch ein dummes Thema !!!
Aber dieser kram hat mal bissel fun in den Altag gebracht!
Los will mehr lesen!
Nun zum Thema ..........so das hätt ma nun wieder weiterlesen


----------



## SixtenF (27. März 2008)

Fénriswolf001 schrieb:


> 6. Schamen, solange sie keiner Heiler sind auf jedenfall auch nicht unnütz und die einzige echte Unterstützerklasse. Heilschamanen würden aber in Punkt 2 fallen.



wie wir ueberlebensjaeger sind also keine echte unterstuetzerklasse :-) nur weil wir auch schaden machen koennen?


----------



## Webi (27. März 2008)

RazZerrR schrieb:


> NAch vielen Meinungen liegt der Jäger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Am Wichtigsten:
Krieger / Priester
danach:
Magier / Hexer / Schami
dann:
Jäger / Druide
dann:
Pala
dann:
Schurke (die braucht man eigentlich nirgends  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## -PuRity- (27. März 2008)

Webi schrieb:


> Schurke (die braucht man eigentlich nirgends
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hab noch nie nen Schurken höher als 19 gespielt aber bei sowas könnt ich echt in meinen Schreibtisch beißen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Synni (27. März 2008)

Omfg, wie es scheint waren einige die hier posten noch nie raiden.

Die nützlichste Klasse ist ja wohl mal der Paladin. Ganz einfach der beste Supporter im Raid.
Mit 3 Paladinen hat man 3 sehr nützliche Buffs, die das Leben aller stark vereinfachen (10 % auf alle Stats, 49 Mana aller 5 sek, 30% aggroreduce, 220 ap+, ...)

Und hauptsache ihr erzählt hier mal nich sonen Schmarrn über Schurken. Schurken sind die besten Damage Dealer im PvE bei stationären Bossen. Punkt. Allerdings auch die am schwersten zu spielende Klasse weshalb das Potential des Schurken in vielen Raids nicht zur Geltung kommt, da der Spieler hinter dem Char nicht mit selbigem umgehen kann.

Soweit mal meine 50 Cent.


----------



## Todeshieb (27. März 2008)

Planlose Frage. Jeder Klasse ist nur so gut/schlecht, wie der Spieler der sie spielt.


----------



## Fénriswolf001 (27. März 2008)

SixtenF schrieb:


> wie wir ueberlebensjaeger sind also keine echte unterstuetzerklasse :-) nur weil wir auch schaden machen koennen?



Hab doch geschrieben das die Jäger "nicht" unnütz sind, Überlebensjäger sind natürlich auch gute Unterstützer, allerdings eher seltener vorhanden und Schamanen ist halt die Supporterklasse schlechthin.



Webi schrieb:


> Schurke (die braucht man eigentlich nirgends
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Made my day, da kannste aber nicht meinen Schurken meinen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (27. März 2008)

Es gibt sicherlich klassen die nützlicher für den Raid sind als andere denk ich mal z.B schurke < paladin
allerdings kann man dank ich mal nicht so genau sagen welche die nützlichste ist, da es oft auf die Situation ankommt.

das heißt nätürlich nicht, dass aus dem raid jetz alle schurken rausgeschmissen werden und stattdessen paladine reinkommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw ich denke nich dass der schurke die am schwersten zu spielende klasse ist für mich ist sie eher eine der einfachsten^^

mfG


----------



## Crash_hunter (27. März 2008)

öhm welche klasse ist imba????? MIT WELCHER KANN ICH ALLE OWNEN?? HELP!!

mehr sag ich einfach nicht...


----------



## moorhuhnxx (27. März 2008)

Umaline schrieb:


> In Raid's:
> Unnötigste Healklasse : Shami
> Unnötigste Dmgklasse : Schlecht gespielte DD's (Schurken/Jäger/Hexen) aber gesamt finde ich Schurke
> Unnötigste Tankklasse : Druide (In Raids finde ich Krieger besser bzw. Pala's)


ünnötigste healklassse:schami????? kettenheal????
ünnötigste dmg klasseschlecht gespielte is richtig aber schurke??mit stunnen etc??? total wichtig
unnötigste tank klasse:dudu mhmmm also schonmal mit nem krieger versucht mehr als 3mobs zu tanken? xD
also der ganze thread ist eigentlich unnütz jede klasse hat vor und nachteile


----------



## Occasus (27. März 2008)

rein vom support her der schurke. 
alle anderen spieler können buffen, essen oder gesundheitssteine verteilen.


----------



## Laxera (27. März 2008)

Umaline schrieb:


> In Raid's:
> Unnötigste Healklasse : Shami
> Unnötigste Dmgklasse : Schlecht gespielte DD's (Schurken/Jäger/Hexen) aber gesamt finde ich Schurke
> Unnötigste Tankklasse : Druide (In Raids finde ich Krieger besser bzw. Pala's)




das da gewinnt den preis für die sinnloseste antwort ever.....(ich muss es wissen: in unserem raid sind heilschamis immer dabei und sehr gut, dann schurken sind beim DMG immer weit oben und die spieler kennen ihren char meist, und einer unsere MT's ist ein bär druide, der das besser macht als viele krieger und palas - was nix gegen pala tank sein soll, da ich so einen auch spiele)


mfg LAX
ps: vote for fred close!!! (da sinnlos, man kann keine charas vergleichen, vor allem da vieles vom spieler dahinter abhängt und von den getragenen sachen)


----------



## Malakas (27. März 2008)

RazZerrR schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> eure Meinung ist gefragt; was ist eurer meinung nach die unnützlichste und die nützlichste klasse z.B. beim raiden, bg oder leveln
> 
> 
> ...



Was für ein nutzen hast du ? Verstehst du den begriff Gruppenspiel. kannst du was mit Teamwork anfangen ??? Es gibt keine Uber-Klasse. Jede hat seine Spezialtäten die , wenn richtig eingesetz, nützlich sind. Ich hab shcon level 70 Jäger erlebt die nicht wussten was eine Eisfalle ist... da hast du dann sicher recht, solche Jäger sind nutzlos.

Versuch einfachmal zu verstehen was WOW für ein Spiel ist... wenn es nutzlose Klassen geben würde, warum sollte man sie dann spielen ?!? bzw welche Daseinsberechtigung hätten sie dann noch ? umgekehrt, wenn es eine imbaklasse gibt, warum sollte jemand dann überhaupt eine andere spielen.

Sinnloser Fred für beratungsresistente Noobs... mehr ist das nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shênya (27. März 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> btw ich denke nich dass der schurke die am schwersten zu spielende klasse ist für mich ist sie eher eine der einfachsten^^
> 
> mfG



Spiel ma nen schurken auf 70 und dann geh Deine Antwort nochma durch.
In den Schurken steckt ein riesiges Potenzial - nur erkennen viele Spieler dieses nicht.
Na mir kanns recht sein ^^ Je mehr noobs, desto einfacher für meinen Schurken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malakas (27. März 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> .... Du weisst was Du schreibst, oder?




was er schreibt weis er sicher, von raid weis er aber anscheind nix ; )


----------



## Otori/ Lordaeron (27. März 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> dann hattest Du wohl noch nie nen schurken mit skill in der grp.. sry aber das schurken bescheidenen schaden machen is mir echt neu!
> 
> /close thread plz
> 
> ...




jane is kla, Schurken machen keinen DMG? Da sag ich nur, wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die F..... halten -.-


----------



## Shênya (27. März 2008)

Occasus schrieb:


> rein vom support her der schurke.
> alle anderen spieler können buffen, essen oder gesundheitssteine verteilen.



made my day... muss heut abend gleich ma mit meiner Jägerin den Raid buffen und tischchen aufstellen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Otori/ Lordaeron (27. März 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> dann hattest Du wohl noch nie nen schurken mit skill in der grp.. sry aber das schurken bescheidenen schaden machen is mir echt neu!
> 
> /close thread plz
> 
> ...




jane is kla, Schurken machen keinen DMG?  Da sag ich nur, wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die F..... halten -.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shênya (27. März 2008)

Otori/ schrieb:


> jane is kla, Schurken machen keinen DMG? Da sag ich nur, wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die F..... halten -.-



ehm warum zitierst Du mich? Meinen Post falsch verstanden?


----------



## Lokibu (27. März 2008)

Also grundsätzlich sind alle Heilerklassen nutzlos. Die können ja nur heilen, machen keinen Damage.. total nutzlos.

Der beste Raid sind 25 Krieger. Je nach Skillung tanken die oder machen Damage.

/nicht ganz so ernste Antwort

P.S. Das nächste mal bitte die Frage stellen: "Welche Klasse ist für mich Imba und welche Klasse ist nicht für mich geeignet". Dann bitte noch ein psychologisches Gutachten dazu posten. Dann kann dir geholfen werden.


----------



## Aîm (27. März 2008)

kolopol schrieb:


> Ich denke auch , dass der Jäger beim raiden die unwichtigste Klasse ist . Außer vielleicht zum Pullen...........
> 
> Nützlich sind Warrior/ Priests/ Dudus
> mfg Kolopol


dann erklär mir bitte den sinn eines off warris im raid, "außer vllt zum damage machen"


----------



## Nazgule17 (27. März 2008)

Schurken machn schönen dmg genau so wie mage, wl ^^


----------



## Malakas (27. März 2008)

Otori/ schrieb:


> jane is kla, Schurken machen keinen DMG?  Da sag ich nur, wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die F..... halten -.-
> 
> 
> 
> ...




warum sagst du alles 2xmal ? ausserdem ist Ironie greifbar, wenn man genau hinsieht ^^ 

p.s die Sonnebrille kommt mir bekannt vor ? bist nicht zufällig mit jemand hier aus dem Forum verwandt ^^


----------



## Sikes (27. März 2008)

Nur rein PvP equipte Schurken machen "keinen" Schaden, da meistens die Trefferpunkte fehlen. (Nein, ich stehe nicht alleine da mit der Meinung, mein Kumpel spielt einen Schurken und findet selber auch, dass er im PvE mit entsprechendem Equip mehr Schaden macht.)


----------



## Ktown (27. März 2008)

Warum ist der Schurke die am schwersten zu spielende Klasse?
Is ne ernst gemeinte Frage, hab selbst noch keinen Schurken gespielt...


----------



## alchilèes (27. März 2008)

unnötig ist nicht die klasse sondern der member dahinter, wenn er nicht mit seiner klasse umgehen kann
und am unnötigsten sind solche threads  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barlyn (27. März 2008)

b1ubb... wo steckst du ?


----------



## Akium (27. März 2008)

Oliver123 schrieb:


> find magier sind in raids die wichtigsten machen viel dmg haben 1 cc haben 1 buff und können essen und trinken herbei zaubern am unwichtigsten in raids sind schurken finde ich nur 1 cc und sonst nichts das dmg ist ehr bescheiden


.
.
Wenn du mal das Essen herbeizaubern weglässt.... 

Was bleibt dann übrig ?  viel Damage, 1 CC, 1 Buff....  

Das können mind 5 andere Klassen auch...


----------



## Stocky86 (27. März 2008)

/close bitte endlich


----------



## Lokibu (27. März 2008)

Ich finde immer noch, es sollte nur eine Klasse geben, die kann man dann gestalten wie man will. Neue Klamotten anziehen etc... hmm nee dann müsste ja das Spiel auch umbenannt werden in "SIMS"


----------



## Schurkissimo (27. März 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> Spiel ma nen schurken auf 70 und dann geh Deine Antwort nochma durch.
> In den Schurken steckt ein riesiges Potenzial - nur erkennen viele Spieler dieses nicht.
> Na mir kanns recht sein ^^ Je mehr noobs, desto einfacher für meinen Schurken
> 
> ...



Da muss ich dir recht geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gibt so viele Schurken, die absolut 0 Ahnung haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<--- 63 Schurke, konnte einen 64 Täuschungsschurke im Duell extrem schnell killen
...Mich Freuts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Biomüll (27. März 2008)

Unnötigste sind die Hexer

Die sollen uns Magiern statt Arkan einfach Schattenzauber geben und schon gibt es eine unnötige Klasse weniger. Ich meine warum will man ja so eine Minimagekopie, wenn man das Original haben kann.

Ansonsten halte ich den Krieger, Schamanen, Paladin, Priester, schurke , Druide, Jäger für unnötig. Aber das sind bugs mit denen man leben kann.

Gruß Bio


----------



## Antilli (27. März 2008)

LOL, hier wird immer vom Support im Raid gesprochen und dann kommen Gruppenzusammenstellungen von 5 Mann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

5-er Ini´s mach ich mit einem Heiler, nem Prot-Pala und nem guten DD alleine, für Hero brauche ich noch einen 4.

Und vergiß bei Raid-Boss-Kämpfen CC wie Kopfnuss, Eisfalle, Schaf etc... In den meisten Fällen ist das ein statischer Kampf, der 10 Minuten oder länger dauert. Und Klassen wie der Schurke brauchen nunmal kein Mana, sondern können durchwegs Damage fahren, während Manaklassen haushalten müssen. Und genau da sind Buffs/Fähigkeiten gefragt, die Mana/HP reggen und den Damage erhöhen.

Sogar *ein * lolstep-Schurke kann mit Hämo den Damage der ganzen Gruppe erhöhen. Abgesehen davon, dass die Taktiken bei bestimmten Bossen einfach eine Spezielle Klasse erfordert oder zumindest das (Über)Leben erleichern, Pala bei Moroes und Maid, Krieger+Schurke+Mage+BM bei Aran, Mage als Tank bei Blindauge, Hexxer bei Sichhuf etc.

Und btw: Meist sind bei unseren Raids Schurke und Hunter auf Platz 1+2 dicht gefolgt Hexxer/Mage/Shadow. Ausser unser Schami ist mit dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Du wirst deine Ansichten ändern, wenn du mal aus den 5-er Ini´s raus kommst und mal in einen richtigen Raid mitgehen darfst!

MfG


----------



## Shênya (27. März 2008)

Biomüll schrieb:


> Unnötigste sind die Hexer
> 
> Die sollen uns Magiern statt Arkan einfach Schattenzauber geben und schon gibt es eine unnötige Klasse weniger. Ich meine warum will man ja so eine Minimagekopie, wenn man das Original haben kann.
> 
> ...



Stimmt zu 100%. nu haben wirs. Weshalb bin ich nich selbst draufgekommen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akium (27. März 2008)

kolopol schrieb:


> Ich denke auch , dass der Jäger beim raiden die unwichtigste Klasse ist . Außer vielleicht zum Pullen...........
> 
> Nützlich sind Warrior/ Priests/ Dudus
> mfg Kolopol


.
Joah.. Die pushen nur die Aggro des Tanks dank Irreführung so hoch, dass alle Anderen munter Schaden machen können, ohne Aggro zu ziehen... 
Die machen ja nur sehr viel Schaden über Zeit, und haben gleichzeitig die beste Aggroreduce-Fähigkeit im ganzen Spiel.. 
Die haben ja nur nen Buff der den Schaden der ganzen Gruppe um 3 % erhöht.. (Beastmaster)
Die haben ja nur nen Buff der dem ganzen Raid was bringt (Schwäche aufdecken) [SV]
Die haben ja nur 2 Buffs für die Nahkämpfer Huntermark + Aura ...

Wenn man keine Ahnung hat ... 

In nem Raid gibts 25 Plätze, und wirklich jede Klasse hat ihre Berechtigung. 
Ausserdem ist das Spiel so angelegt, dass in 99 % der Fälle, die Aufgaben mit verschiedenen Klassen machbar sind. 
Ansonsten könnte man das Game auf 3 Klassen reduzieren. 
1 Tankklasse
1 Heilerklasse
1 Damagedealerklasse


----------



## Fredchen42 (27. März 2008)

Ich finde Druiden sind die nützlichste und zugleich unnützeste Klasse, ein Druide kann jede rolle übernehmen, aber man kann jede rolle auch durch eine Einzelne klasse ersetzen (Katze-Schurke, Baum-Priester, Bär-Krieger, Moonkin-Magier (nur als beispiele)) aber wenn man Druiden hat kann man auch defizite bei den jeweiligen Klassen ausgleichen, womit sie doch sehr nützlich sind. also ganz komisch ^^
Und Jäger ... Irreführung is schon ein recht wichtiges Element wie ich finde, und allein deswegen bringen sie dem raid schon mehr als schurken.


----------



## Antilli (27. März 2008)

Biomüll schrieb:


> Unnötigste sind die Hexer
> 
> Die sollen uns Magiern statt Arkan einfach Schattenzauber geben und schon gibt es eine unnötige Klasse weniger. Ich meine warum will man ja so eine Minimagekopie, wenn man das Original haben kann.
> 
> ...




LOL - jawohl, gebt Mages Platte, Schattenschaden und Healboni in gleicher Höhe und ein Pet, das länger lebt als 30 Sekunden, und löscht alle anderen Klassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wow-Gamer (27. März 2008)

Unnützlichste Klasse ist meiner Meinung nach der Hunter, dmg vom Mage ist besser, und die cc vom Schurken/Mage auch, also total überflüssig, das einzige was der kann ist heal equip ninjalooten... Am nützlichsten ist meiner Meinung nach der Druide und der Krieger( er ist für den ganzen Raid nützlich, sonst gibst keinen Tank xD) Und Dudu, da er super healn kann und im Notfall auch noch als Tank einspringen kann, dmg ist höher als der eines Hunters, auch wichtig ist der Priester und Mage.


----------



## Arahtor (27. März 2008)

Sinnloser Thread mal wieder


----------



## -PuRity- (27. März 2008)

Wow-Gamer schrieb:


> Unnützlichste Klasse ist meiner Meinung nach der Hunter, dmg vom Mage ist besser, und die cc vom Schurken/Mage auch, also total überflüssig, das einzige was der kann ist heal equip ninjalooten... Am nützlichsten ist meiner Meinung nach der Druide und der Krieger( er ist für den ganzen Raid nützlich, sonst gibst keinen Tank xD) Und Dudu, da er super healn kann und im Notfall auch noch als Tank einspringen kann, dmg ist höher als der eines Hunters, auch wichtig ist der Priester und Mage.



NEXT!


----------



## airace (27. März 2008)

campino76 schrieb:


> Unnütze Klassen gibt es meiner Meinung nach nicht. Alle haben Vor- und Nachteile. Unnütz ist max. diese Umfrage ... genau wie "Welche Klasse ist imba?" usw.



genau das ist der springende punkt JEDE klasse hat vor und nachteile 

/closed


----------



## Biomüll (27. März 2008)

Antilli schrieb:


> LOL - jawohl, gebt Mages Platte, Schattenschaden und Healboni in gleicher Höhe und ein Pet, das länger lebt als 30 Sekunden, und löscht alle anderen Klassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Genau der Meinung bin ich auch. Wollte aber nicht so aggressiv rüberkommen, deswegen habe ich es nicht so erwähnt.


----------



## Fàtálity (27. März 2008)

Umaline schrieb:


> In Raid's:
> Unnötigste Healklasse : Shami
> Unnötigste Dmgklasse : Schlecht gespielte DD's (Schurken/Jäger/Hexen) aber gesamt finde ich Schurke
> Unnötigste Tankklasse : Druide (In Raids finde ich Krieger besser bzw. Pala's)




Wenn man keine ahnung hat einfach mal die fresse halten und btw wenn du schonmal dabei bist .... informier dich ma nen bissel ... bzw geh ma raiden und damit mein ich net kara oder son scheiss omg so bin afk mich wegrofln


----------



## Ðiablø_Teldrassil (27. März 2008)

dumm dumm dumm....

ach ja.. alle nichtskönner, die hier den jäger als unnütz eintragen...

viel spaß z.b. am luchs (zul aman) ohne hunter, das schafft ihr nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber leute die zu blöd fürn hunter sind und keine ahnung haben, die tragen hier nunmal hunter ein.


----------



## Ematra (27. März 2008)

Es gibt keine überflüssigen Klassen, es gibt nur schlechte Spieler.

Darüber hinaus gibt es noch nervige Raidleiter, die ihre Mitspieler drangsalieren, indem sie sie zum Umskillen zwingen, nur um eine 0,00000000001 %ige Leistungssteigerung zu erreichen. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Die einzige wirklich überflüssige Klasse sind die Todesritter. Aber ich fürchte, Blizzard wird sich auch da etwas einfallen lassen, sie unentbehrlich zu machen....


----------



## Agrael12 (27. März 2008)

Noch mal zurück zum Topic.Jede Klasse kann Schaden machen mann nuss sie halt nur richtig spielen können was heutzuztage immer weniger können.Ausser vielleicht Schurke der muss ja nur 4 Tasten drücken.


P.S. B1ubb wo bist du


----------



## Urakih (27. März 2008)

Ðiablø_Teldrassil schrieb:


> viel spaß z.b. am luchs (zul aman) ohne hunter, das schafft ihr nie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nichts ist unmöglich, haben wir letzens auch ohne geschaft ;p

[ironie]*wieder verschwind* Ich bin Resto Schamane, ich bin unnütz und wurde deshalb von Blizzard rausgepatcht ^^ [/ironie]


----------



## CiaoMarco (27. März 2008)

Lol, was für ein Thread.... höchst albern

Aber ich muss auch sagen, als Resto Schami im Raid komme ich mir immer so unnütz vor. Da wird mir so langweilig beim Stellen der unnützen Totems, Manareg, Entgiften, Erdstoss und und und, Heldentum braucht auch keine Sau, das ich am Ende immer ganz überrascht bin warum ich beim Heal insgesamt ( nicht jeder Boss einzeln ) am Ende des Raides auf Platz 1 stehe...

Alles nur aus Langeweile und unnützem Rumgesitze...

Abschließend nur das eine und bereits oft gesagte:
in 25ern ist nach meiner Ansicht überhaupt keine Klasse unnütz,am besten alle mehrfrach und unterschiedlich geskillt. Ich glaube hier labern zum Teil genau die Leute Müll, mit denen ich mich in Heros dann durchwipen kann, weil Blizzard die Barriere auf "Wohlwollend" gesenkt hat und jeder Napp nun denkt er kann was....

In 5ern muss ich meinen Vorrednern zustimmen, da geht auch Tank&Spank, aber NUR bei entsprechendem Equip!!

Also macht mal zu das Teil hier, diese Diskussion ist "unnütz"


----------



## alchilèes (27. März 2008)

Agrael12 schrieb:


> Noch mal zurück zum Topic.Jede Klasse kann Schaden machen mann nuss sie halt nur richtig spielen können was heutzuztage immer weniger können.Ausser vielleicht Schurke der muss ja nur 4 Tasten drücken.
> P.S. B1ubb wo bist du


das ist das leidige mit b1ubb, wenn man darauf wartet eine seiner sarkastisch klassischen sprüche zu lesen kommt keiner  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (27. März 2008)

Gebt dem Mage sein Pet zurück. Je nach Skillung sollte er einen dauerhaften Feuer, Wasser oder Luft Elementar haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klaus666 (27. März 2008)

Na ja in Nonhero hat ein Überlebens-Hunter dreifach cc: Eisfalle, Flügeldrache und Pet. Flügeldrache ist besonders schön für einzelne Non-Focus-Mobs, die dem Tank weglaufen und dem Healer ans Leder wollen. 12s reichen völlig für den Tank, um zu reagieren.
In Hero/Raids kann das Pet allerdings kein Mob mehr beschäftigen, weil es meist zu schnell stirbt. 

Doch in die Eisfalle geht halt so manches, was sich nicht sheepen lässt. Und mit Überlebensskillung kann der cc wesentlich länger aufrecht erhalten werden als die Kopfnuss.

Eisfalle ist aber sicherlich etwas schwerer einzusetzen als Kopfnuss oder Sheepen (besonders gegen Fernkämpfer). Denkt daran, bevor ihr euren Jäger beschimpft^^

Zum Dmg: wenn jemand CC machen soll, dann macht er immer weniger Dmg als die anderen. Ausnahme ist der Schurke, weil der seinen CC schon vor Beginn des Kampfes anbringen kann. 
Deshalb sollte man den Dmg auch immer beim Boss extra messen, wenn (meist) kein CC nötig ist.
Es ist sicher schwachsinnig den Hexer als Top-Dmg-Klasse darzustellen, nur weil er auf dem Weg zum Boss ein paar Riesengruppen von Non-Elite mit Saat totgespammt hat. Wer sein DmgTool so pauschal messen lässt, der hat einfach keine Ahnung. 

Sofern ein Jäger bei einem Boss sein Pet einsetzen kann (also wenn es überlebt^^), dann ist das eine ziemlich wichtige Schadensquelle, weil es eben auch keinerlei Mana braucht und nicht durch Lag oder ähnliches behindert werden kann. Jäger die ihr Pet nicht einsetzen (erlebe ich leider häufiger), sollten die Klasse wechseln. Auch wenn man nicht BM geskillt ist, kann das Pet locker mehr als 10% zusätzlich Schaden machen. Wer würde darauf verzichten wollen? 
Vielleicht sollte man manchen Jägern auch mal verraten, dass sie ihr Pet umskillen können und ihm sehr hohe Magieresistenz beibringen können. So überlebt es bei so manchen Bossen ziemlich lange. Auch ein Pet muss eben auf einen bestimmten Raid perfekt eingestellt sein^^

Pets haben durch Vermeidung und automatischen Angriff von hinten (kein Parieren/Blocken mehr) in den letzten Patches eine schöne Aufwertung bekommen, man sollte das nutzen.


----------



## Stev-O- (27. März 2008)

das unnötigste sind NOOBS,jede klasse ist wichtig schurke ,jäger,was habt ihr eigtl gegen schurken?das sind die ultimativen DD zusammen mit hexxern


----------



## -PuRity- (27. März 2008)

Klaus666 schrieb:


> Deshalb sollte man den Dmg auch immer beim Boss extra messen, wenn (meist) kein CC nötig ist.
> Es ist sicher schwachsinnig den Hexer als Top-Dmg-Klasse darzustellen, nur weil er auf dem Weg zum Boss ein paar Riesengruppen von Non-Elite mit Saat totgespammt hat. Wer sein DmgTool so pauschal messen lässt, der hat einfach keine Ahnung.



L O L 

Damit hast du mir gerade ultimativ bewiesen das du noch nie raiden warst. "Hexer ziehen ihren Damage nur aus saat spamen"... *kopf gegen Tisch hämmer*

Bitte kann man hier mal schließen, dann muss ich nicht mehr diese ganzen Schwachmatiker Posts lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaamon (27. März 2008)

RazZerrR schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> eure Meinung ist gefragt; was ist eurer meinung nach die unnützlichste und die nützlichste klasse z.B. beim raiden, bg oder leveln
> 
> 
> ...





Es gibt keine Unnützen Klassen....Blos Unnützliche Threads....und DIESER hier steht unter den 10 Unnötigsten Weltweit

....unnütze Klasse...sowas dämliches.


----------



## Lokibu (27. März 2008)

> Deshalb sollte man den Dmg auch immer beim Boss extra messen, wenn (meist) kein CC nötig ist.
> Es ist sicher schwachsinnig den Hexer als Top-Dmg-Klasse darzustellen, nur weil er auf dem Weg zum Boss ein paar Riesengruppen von Non-Elite mit Saat totgespammt hat. Wer sein DmgTool so pauschal messen lässt, der hat einfach keine Ahnung.



Du meinst also das diese Fähigkeit nicht zum Dmg zählt. Warum? Weil du mit deiner Klasse dann schlechter wegkommst? Wurde diese Fähigkeit nicht zum Damage machen programmiert? 

Das erinnert mich an den Satz, dass Statistiken grundsätzlich gefälscht sind. Weil die ja immer nur aus der Sicht desjenigen gemacht wird, der die Statistik aufstellt. Für andere spielen wieder andere Sachen eine Rolle. Meistens aber so, dass man selber besser wegkommt, als die anderen.


----------



## optimuS1 (27. März 2008)

PALAS die drecksgeburten brauch niemand!!!


----------



## Zangoran (27. März 2008)

Ich versteh diese ganze Diskussion über schlechteste/unnützlichste/beste Klasse einfach nicht. Jede Klasse hat seine Vor- und Nachteile egal ob in BGs, Raids oder normalen PVE-Instanzen.

Es kommt immer bloß auf die Person hinterm Rechner drauf an wie nützlich die jeweilige Klasse ist.

MFG Zangoran


----------



## Shênya (27. März 2008)

optimuS1 schrieb:


> PALAS die drecksgeburten brauch niemand!!!



wenn das keine ironie war möchte ich Dich gerne als offiziellen forenidioten benennen dürfen.


----------



## Nitárá3 (27. März 2008)

Also ich weiss auch nicht was das alles soll. Was ich aber leider sagen muss ist, dass seit BC draussen ist bekommt man fast nur noch Noobs für randomgruppen und da ich pausiert haben bin ich zum teil von solchen gruppen abhängig wenn ich in inis gehen will!!! 

Und so wie ich das hier sehe schreiben auch einige dieser Noobs hier beiträge und meinen auch noch das sie richtig liegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wo soll das mit WoW noch hinführen wenn das nächste Addon kommt? Werden wir dann von den noobs überrannt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja das war mal meine meinung als 66 Wl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klaus666 (27. März 2008)

-PuRity- schrieb:


> L O L
> 
> Damit hast du mir gerade ultimativ bewiesen das du noch nie raiden warst. "Hexer ziehen ihren Damage nur aus saat spamen"... *kopf gegen Tisch hämmer*



Oh man. Nochmal lesen und dann begreifen. Ich sagte doch extra vorher: man muss den Dmg bei einem Boss extra messen, und nicht das Dmg-Tool die ganze Ini einfach durchlaufen lassen. Bist du so konzentrationsgestört, dass du jeden Satz nur einzeln nimmst, und nicht einen kompletten Absatz erfassen kannst?
Hoffentlich gibts bald Nachmittagsunterricht für Kinder wie dich, dann muss man nicht alles zweimal erklären ....


----------



## Lokibu (27. März 2008)

> h man. Nochmal lesen und dann begreifen. Ich sagte doch extra vorher: man muss den Dmg bei einem Boss extra messen, und nicht das Dmg-Tool die ganze Ini einfach durchlaufen lassen. Bist du so konzentrationsgestört, dass du jeden Satz nur einzeln nimmst, und nicht einen kompletten Absatz erfassen kannst?
> Hoffentlich gibts bald Nachmittagsunterricht für Kinder wie dich, dann muss man nicht alles zweimal erklären ....



Naja, das kommt darauf an was du messen willst. Willst du nur den DMG der Bosse haben oder der Inis. Du kannst jedenfalls mit dem Dmg nicht behaupten, dass du den meisten DMG in der Ini "sowieso" gemacht hast. Weil das ja dann nicht stimmt.


----------



## Goodzifert (27. März 2008)

Wääh, echt nach der 2ten Seite erträgt manns einfach nicht.
95 % der Antworten sind selfowns, Schamanen keine guten Heiler etc.
Anfangs dachte ich:"les weiter, wird bestimmt lustig!" doch das was mache hier zum besten geben ist von 0 Ahnung und 0 Erfahrung geprägt, und wird mit 100% Überzeugung wieder gegeben.
Ich frage mich ob es wirklich nur noch wowforen mit Kindern gibt. BTW hab wohl schlechte Laune, kein Wunder bei so nen Threat. Aber jetzt gehts wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karanidar (27. März 2008)

jede klasse hat ihre berechtigung im game.

und als wirklich unnütz möchte ich keine klasse beschreiben.

die klasse, die durch ihre spieler aber in den meisten fällen durch miese spielweise unnütz gemacht wird (prozentual gesehen) ist imo der retri-pala. habe bisher noch mit keinem (weder in gilde noch in random grp) gespielt, der wirklich gut war.


----------



## Lokibu (27. März 2008)

> doch das was mache hier zum besten geben ist von 0 Ahnung und 0 Erfahrung geprägt, und wird mit 100% Überzeugung wieder gegeben.



Nicht nur hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klaus666 (27. März 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Du meinst also das diese Fähigkeit nicht zum Dmg zählt. Warum? Weil du mit deiner Klasse dann schlechter wegkommst? Wurde diese Fähigkeit nicht zum Damage machen programmiert? .



Nein. Es geht darum, dass man in Raids meist beim Boss die ernsthaften Problem hat. Bei den Mob-Gruppen vorher kann man auch mal wipen wenn wer unachtsam ist, aber man packt es meist im zweiten Anlauf dann.
Deshalb ist es sehr zweifelhaft am Ende eines Raids den Gesamtschaden auszugeben, weil hierdurch nicht herausgestellt wird, wer den meisten Schaden an der Stelle gemacht hat, wo es wirklich drauf ankam.

Hinweis: ich habe selbst einen Hexer. Sobald ich Saat spammen kann, ziehe ich allen anderen Klassen im Dmg weit davon. Nur leider kann ich Saat selten bei einem Boss spammen (ja die Situationen gibts auch, aber ich will hier verallgemeinern). 

Es geht mir wirklich nur darum, dass man auch den Umgang mit einem DmgTool lernen muss. Pauschales Messen führt in die Irre.


----------



## Lokibu (27. März 2008)

> Nein. Es geht darum, dass man in Raids meist beim Boss die ernsthaften Problem hat. Bei den Mob-Gruppen vorher kann man auch mal wipen wenn wer unachtsam ist, aber man packt es meist im zweiten Anlauf dann.
> Deshalb ist es sehr zweifelhaft am Ende eines Raids den Gesamtschaden auszugeben, weil hierdurch nicht herausgestellt wird, wer den meisten Schaden an der Stelle gemacht hat, wo es wirklich drauf ankam.
> 
> Hinweis: ich habe selbst einen Hexer. Sobald ich Saat spammen kann, ziehe ich allen anderen Klassen im Dmg weit davon. Nur leider kann ich Saat selten bei einem Boss spammen (ja die Situationen gibts auch, aber ich will hier verallgemeinern).
> ...



Ahso.. aus dieser Sicht, sieht das ganz anderster aus. Klar muss man mit nem DmgTool umgehen können. Nur muss man halt am Ende wissen, was man will. Und jetzt verstehe ich auch was du genau meinst. Da wo die Probleme sind, sollte man auch Messungen durchführen, um festzustellen wo man mehr Damage machen könnte etc...


----------



## Borgut Kopfmoscha (27. März 2008)

sufu

/closed pls


----------



## Shurycain (28. März 2008)

Borgut schrieb:


> sufu
> 
> /closed pls



/sign
Einer der unnötigsten Treaths, die ich bei Buffed gesehen habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Timewarp85 (28. März 2008)

Schurken kein dmg? ^^ lol
Ich Spiel nen mage und hab bis jezz im pvp noch nie auch nur annahernd ne chance gegen nen schurken gehabt ^^ 

mann kommt ja kaum dazu auch nur ein wenig dmg gegen nen schurken zu machen ^^

naja btw close pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Und "unnütze Klassen" Themen kannste höchstens für Diablo2 oder so aufmachen denn da gibts kein zusammenspiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das is wie beim PC, der PC ist immer nur so gut wie der Mensch der davor sitzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -PuRity- (28. März 2008)

Klaus666 schrieb:


> Oh man. Nochmal lesen und dann begreifen. Ich sagte doch extra vorher: man muss den Dmg bei einem Boss extra messen, und nicht das Dmg-Tool die ganze Ini einfach durchlaufen lassen. Bist du so konzentrationsgestört, dass du jeden Satz nur einzeln nimmst, und nicht einen kompletten Absatz erfassen kannst?
> Hoffentlich gibts bald Nachmittagsunterricht für Kinder wie dich, dann muss man nicht alles zweimal erklären ....



Ich hab ja auch nix anderes gemeint mein Lieber, schau dir doch noch mal an was ich genau zitiert und geschrieben hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Zum Thema "Pauschales Messen" gebe ich dir recht, sowas ist immer Situationsbedingt. Ich hab oft genug mein DamageMeter nur bei Bossen laufen lassen und finde es deshalb sehr... "verwunderlich" wie man dann sowas schreiben kann. Und wo bitte sind denn diese Hundertschaften von Non-Elite Trashies in den 25ern, die dem Hexer seine DpS bringen? ^^

Wie ich mich schon wieder heute auf den Nachmittagsunterricht freue! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Itto (28. März 2008)

Maligtus schrieb:


> jede klasse hat seine vor- und nachteile.
> das einzig unnutze ist Dein Thread.



/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ravenlor (28. März 2008)

Also ehrlich einen Scheiss schreibt ihr manchmal, hab Ihr langeweile oder was ?

Unnütz, nützlich ehrlich wenn ich so was lese schwillt mir der Hals.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jede aber wirklich jede klasse ist notwendig, und brauchbar wenn sie gut gespielt wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hexkleinehex (28. März 2008)

Biomüll schrieb:


> Unnötigste sind die Hexer
> 
> Die sollen uns Magiern statt Arkan einfach Schattenzauber geben und schon gibt es eine unnötige Klasse weniger. Ich meine warum will man ja so eine Minimagekopie, wenn man das Original haben kann.



Ah ja und dann braucht der Mage noch die Fahigkeit Seelensteine/Gesundheitssteine machen, Dämonen und Elementare bannen/übernehmen. Achja und Fearen können die ja auch noch. 

Anscheinend bist du der Meinung das Hexer nur Schattenblitze casten können. Spiel mal einen Hexer, dann kannst mitreden.

Zum Topic: es gibt keine unnütze Klasse. Jede Klasse bringt bestimmte Fähigkeiten mit die in unterschiedlichen Situationen sehr zum Vorteil sind. Wenn du jetzt geschrieben hättest die Klasse so und so ist in der Instanz XY unnütz hätte man da vielleicht eher drüber reden können.

Gruß

Hexe


----------



## Soylent (28. März 2008)

Occasus schrieb:


> rein vom support her der schurke.
> alle anderen spieler können buffen, essen oder gesundheitssteine verteilen.



Aber der Schurke ist derjenige, der vom support am meisten profitiert.
Momentan bin ich unsuportet bei ca. 600-650 dps, das geht bei full support auf 1100 bis zu 1300 hoch. Ich möchte mal den DD sehen, der seinen damage durch support verdoppeln kann.


----------



## Tanknix (28. März 2008)

Unnützeste Klasse?? Die gibt es nicht, jede Klasse und Skillung erfüllt einen Zweck und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## Arido (28. März 2008)

Die Frage hängt von einer Gruppe bzw. von den schon vorhanden  Besetzungen im Raid ab. Habe ich genug Heiler brauche ich keinen mehr usw.
Von spielerischen gesehen, ist es egal welche Leute mit welchen Charts sich zusammen finden, wenn die Gruppe insgesamt die Anforderungen erfüllt. Manche legen Wert auf Multi-Charts, wie Druide, Priester (schatten), Schamane oder Paladin. Es kommt ja schließlich auch darauf an wie die Talente vergeben worden sind und nicht ob es ein Paladin, Druide. usw ist. (Selbst der Krieger muss nicht immer Tank sein)

Mein Fazit: Dein Frage kann so nicht beantwortet werden.

Du hättest de Frage anders stellen sollen, wie z.B.: "Wir sind 4 Leute, Heil Prist, Def-Tank, Feuer-Magier und Schurke, und wollen nach xxx(5-Mann Ini). Wir suchen einen 5ten Chart, welcher wäre am sillvollsten und welcher eher nicht?"  


Grüße


----------



## Shadowsurfer (28. März 2008)

kolopol schrieb:


> Ich denke auch , dass der Jäger beim raiden die unwichtigste Klasse ist . Außer vielleicht zum Pullen...........
> 
> Nützlich sind Warrior/ Priests/ Dudus
> mfg Kolopol




Aber Du warst schon mal Gruul, oder?? Dann mach mal den Hochlord ohne Jäger!!!


----------



## SeRuM (28. März 2008)

Umaline schrieb:


> In Raid's:
> Unnötigste Healklasse : Shami
> Unnötigste Dmgklasse : Schlecht gespielte DD's (Schurken/Jäger/Hexen) aber gesamt finde ich Schurke
> Unnötigste Tankklasse : Druide (In Raids finde ich Krieger besser bzw. Pala's)


Schamis sind IMBA Gruppenheiler und AE schaden ist ja nich grad selten


----------



## Gwynny (28. März 2008)

Ich gebe vielen hier recht. Es gibt keine unwichtige oder gar unwichtigste Klasse! Jede hat ihre Vorzüge aber auch Nachteile. Jemand der viel und gut raided weiß auch jede Klasse für sich zu schätzen.

LG Gwynny


----------



## Damatar (28. März 2008)

Das jäger unnütz is kann nur einer sagen der keinen hat und oder ihn net spielen kann, jäger können verdamt gut rocken wie oft hab ich den priest den arsch geretet weil den tank die agro durch ging...


----------



## Megamage (28. März 2008)

HUNTER 4 EVER


----------



## Raminator (28. März 2008)

Damatar schrieb:


> Das jäger unnütz is kann nur einer sagen der keinen hat und oder ihn net spielen kann, jäger können verdamt gut rocken wie oft hab ich den priest den arsch geretet weil den tank die agro durch ging...


genau hunter sind sehr gute supporter.können fallen legen,pullen (wenn geskillt)aura des volltreffers und können auch kiten


----------



## Tanknix (28. März 2008)

Shadowsurfer schrieb:


> Aber Du warst schon mal Gruul, oder?? Dann mach mal den Hochlord ohne Jäger!!!



Zwei Ele Schamis habens oft bei uns gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Allerdings ist der Hunter eine Top Klassen, wenn derjenige der sie spielt, sie auch beherrscht.
Ohne nen Jäger würd ich keinen 25 Raid mitmachen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (28. März 2008)

Umaline schrieb:


> In Raid's:
> Unnötigste Healklasse : Shami
> Unnötigste Dmgklasse : Schlecht gespielte DD's (Schurken/Jäger/Hexen) aber gesamt finde ich Schurke
> Unnötigste Tankklasse : Druide (In Raids finde ich Krieger besser bzw. Pala's)



Mehr als Karazhan haste wohl auch noch nicht gesehn...

Healschami ist der beste Gruppenhealer ingame! keine andere Klasse kann über die Gruppen hinaus mehrere Targets heilen! Ich möchte schon behaupten der ChainHeal ist intelligenter als so mancher User hier...
Schlecht gespielte DDs sind immer unnütz. Rogues und Hexer sind im Normalfall IMMER die TopDDs, Hunter mit BM-Specc können bei passenden Encountern ganz vorn dabei sein! Der Rogue bietet die beste SingleTarget DPS, der Hexer sehr gute DPS, Gesundheitssteine und SoulStones. Mit Flüchen kann er darüber hinaus alle magischen und sogar auch melee-DDs supporten! Hunter sind zum Pullen teils unersätzlich und nebenbei können sie Tanks bei starken DPS-Encountern in der Aggro hochschießen.
Druiden sind imo bessere Singletarget-Tanks als Krieger, wenn es um den puren Aggroaufbau geht. Sie sind ebenso durch ihre immens hohe Rüstung und aufgrund der Tatsache, dass sie mehr Wut aus DMG ziehn als Krieger tolle Offtanks. Ein Deffkrieger wird es als Offtank bei z.B. Gruul immer schwerer haben als ein Druide, da der einfach mehr Wut bekommt.
Eine wirklich praktische Stelle, wo ein DeffPala> all ist fallen mir nur die Trashwellen in Hyjal ein, alle anderen Situationen können mit bisherigen Tanks oder was auch immer mindestens genauso gut gelöst werden.


----------



## Megamage (28. März 2008)

Naja ich schliesse mich den meinungen an es gibt keine unütze Klasse.
Naja nur vllt. etwas unnütz skillungen.
Beim Hunter zb is SV im Raid net der Knüller...
Oder nen Hexer der Feuer skillt! Mehr fallen mir nicht ein aber diese skillungen sind nur im Raid "unnütz" sie erfüllen anders seinen zweck!!!


----------



## Damatar (28. März 2008)

meine rede , alle haben ihre berechtigung, ich hap palas gesehen die verdamt gut tanken, und welche die verdamt hochen schaden austeilen, fasl da wieder druf geritten wird, undmein hunter  da lass ich nix druff kommen


----------



## Megamage (28. März 2008)

Pala ist die beste Tank klasse die richtig viele gegner an sich binden kann!


----------



## Damatar (28. März 2008)

Ich weis ^^ besitze einen^^


----------



## Tanknix (28. März 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> Naja ich schliesse mich den meinungen an es gibt keine unütze Klasse.
> Naja nur vllt. etwas unnütz skillungen.
> Beim Hunter zb is SV im Raid net der Knüller...
> Oder nen Hexer der Feuer skillt! Mehr fallen mir nicht ein aber diese skillungen sind nur im Raid "unnütz" sie erfüllen anders seinen zweck!!!




Ein Sv Hunter mit 700+ Agi ist ein Supporter der seines gleichen sucht und eine Feuerlock  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Mit einem Shadow und einem Mage in der Gruppe fährt der ne DPS mit der kaum jemand mithalten kann. Leider gibt es davon zu wenige da man damit fast nur was in nem Raid erreicht, ausserhalb zB im PvP ist es nicht so prickelnd.


----------



## Megamage (28. März 2008)

Tanknix schrieb:


> Ein Sv Hunter mit 700+ Agi ist ein Supporter der seines gleichen sucht und eine Feuerlock
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ja dem geht aber auch sehr schnell das mana aus (habe ein) und sage ja SV Hunter sind in anderen sachen gut aber im Raid nicht die beste skillung für einen Hunter!
Und FireHexer sind NUR in Raid zu gebrauchen net mal richtig Kill quests geht damit mehr...


----------



## Khrullz (28. März 2008)

Herrlich...unnütze Heiler = Schamis. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ohne die Kettenheilungen von resto-Schamis dürften wohl 90% der Meelees bei langen Bosskämpfen die Fights eher aus der froschperspektive betrachten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es gibt KEINE unnütze Klasse. Es gibt lediglich Klassen die von Blizz etwas benachteiligt werden. So können Schurken z.B. in keinster weise Buffs verteilen, supporten eine Meelee-DMG-Gruppe aber dennoch mit z.B. "Blutsturz".

Heil-Schamis bzw. Schamane allgemein sind bei richtigem Einsatz ideale Supporter für Caster/Heiler/Meelees. Und seit BC sind die sog. Hybridklassen vollwertige Heiler/DDs/Tanks wenn sie denn die entsprechenden Skillungen haben.


----------



## Pumajäger (28. März 2008)

Also wenn Jäger die unnützlichsten klassen sind was ist dann mit den Nahkampf DD's ich behaupte das ein off Warri noch unnützlicher ist weil er auch mehr heal braucht.

ABER: Eigenltich ist keine Klasse UNNÜTZLICH denn jede Klasse kann (!) den Raid unterstützen z.B ein Jäger mit CC Irreführung und bei bm der 3% dmg buff bei mm der ap buff und sv der noch viel mehr ap buff.

Auch ein off Warri der Kampruf macht das bringt auch den nahkämpfern 300ap.

Oder ein Schurke der so was sie Rüstung zerreißen dann das bringt auch allen nicht magie klassen einen dmg aufschwung. 


Also ich würde sagen das JEDE Klasse gleich vie bringt. Natürlich sind Heals und Tank immer das wichtigste! Aber das ist nur die Skillung...

PS: Dieser Tread ist UNNÜTZLICHER als alle unnötigen sachen in WoW zusammen.


----------



## Megamage (28. März 2008)

> Herrlich...unnütze Heiler = Schamis. clap.gif clap.gif
> 
> Ohne die Kettenheilungen von resto-Schamis dürften wohl 90% der Meelees bei langen Bosskämpfen die Fights eher aus der froschperspektive betrachten. biggrin.gif
> 
> ...




OK Seit wann sieht man einen Schamanen in einer 70iger INI Tanken?


----------



## Hordäc1 (28. März 2008)

unnützlichster heal: Hexer
                     tank: Jäger-pet
                     dd : HolyPala


----------



## Megamage (28. März 2008)

Hordäc schrieb:


> unnützlichster heal: Hexer
> tank: Jäger-pet
> dd : HolyPala




JO


----------



## Tanknix (28. März 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> Ja dem geht aber auch sehr schnell das mana aus (habe ein) und sage ja SV Hunter sind in anderen sachen gut aber im Raid nicht die beste skillung für einen Hunter!
> Und FireHexer sind NUR in Raid zu gebrauchen net mal richtig Kill quests geht damit mehr...



Deshalb ist der auch nur mit nem shadow im Raid zu gebrauchen (hab auch eine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , bzw atm mehr auf dämo geskillt) und ausser vom raid eher unbrauchbar

Erfahrungstechnisch sind SV Hunter eben im Raid sehr nützlich wenn man mit umgehen kann. Leider spielen zu viele Hunter und können das nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Pumajäger: N Off Warri steht als  länger als alle anderen meeles auf den Beinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und wie schon tausendfach gesagt, keine klasse ist unnütz


----------



## Megamage (28. März 2008)

Wenn man die Klasse beherscht ist der SV Hunter gut! UND wenn man das richtige Gear hat!!! Mit einer Tempo 3.5 Armbrust ist ein SV Hunter nicht zu gebrauchen. Das SV gear ist SEHR SEHR schwierig zubekommen! War mal SV   
mit 70iger


----------



## Necrolord (28. März 2008)

Die unnützlichste klasse ist defenitiv der Nachtelf-Irokese, weil er nur durch wälder reiten kann und nur von Mr. T gespielt werden kan...

junge, glaubste wirklich es gibt klassen die unnützlich sind (oder am unnützlichsten)? 

Alleine schon in der Arena kann jede Klasse je nach zusammenstellung die nützlichste sein...


----------



## Megamage (28. März 2008)

Gute idee man sollte mal 9on9 machen alle klassen in einem match...


----------



## Brixx (28. März 2008)

Wieder ein Fred in dem alle Versuchen sich gegenseitig mit der eigenen Meinung totzuschlagen. Und jeder glaubt seine Meinung sei der größte Knüppel.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarcz (28. März 2008)

Palas, why? Shamis sind die besseren Palas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein im ernst, gibt es nicht


----------



## Marci94 (28. März 2008)

Also erst mal ist das Thema schon scheiße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dann an Umaline:Lass mich mal raten du spielst keinen Shami,Dudu,Shurken und die anderen Klassen die da hingeschrieben hast,oder?


Mfg 
     Kimory


----------



## Zocker-Kevin (28. März 2008)

Umaline schrieb:


> In Raid's:
> Unnötigste Healklasse : Shami
> Unnötigste Dmgklasse : Schlecht gespielte DD's (Schurken/Jäger/Hexen) aber gesamt finde ich Schurke
> Unnötigste Tankklasse : Druide (In Raids finde ich Krieger besser bzw. Pala's)




WTF was laberst du eig für nen scheis ???? lean to play noob !


----------



## Tomminocka (28. März 2008)

Schließt doch mal einer diesen dämlichen Thread.

Jeder, der ab und zu mal in einer Instanz war, weiß daß jede Klasse seine Vor- und Nachteile hat. Bei jedem Encounter sind manche Gruppenaufstellungen besser, andere wiederum weniger gut!

Es geht nicht einzig allein um Damage, es geht um richtiges Gruppenspiel, also Tanken, CC, Damage und Heilen im ausgewogenen Verhältnis.


----------



## Sercani (28. März 2008)

RazZerrR schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> eure Meinung ist gefragt; was ist eurer meinung nach die unnützlichste und die nützlichste klasse z.B. beim raiden, bg oder leveln
> 
> 
> ...


Jäger is mehr für PvP als PvE, aber wie ein Vorgänger schon gesagt hat, es gibt keine unnützgie Klasse in WoW.


----------



## PARAS.ID (28. März 2008)

olisec schrieb:


> jo im raid wo cc so wichtig ist. ich glaub jede klasse macht mehr dmg als ein mage. mage kann nur bomben und brötchen backen. schurken machen zwar guten schaden, aber haben sonst absolut kein support für den raid.




Ich würde dahingehend tednieren ,dass Mage nach Hexenmeister sogar bester schadensausteiler ist ....


----------



## Kankru (28. März 2008)

Maligtus schrieb:


> jede klasse hat seine vor- und nachteile.
> das einzig unnutze ist Dein Thread.



/sign

Ich würde den Thread closen, bevor die Kiddies wieder anfangen mit "Pala bäääh!"  "Schamane, bääääh!"

Schamane kann geil heilen und krassen dmg fahren, Pala kann gut tanken und gut heilen, Schurken mit guten Equip machen dmg wie sau, genau wie Krieger, aber der kann auch tanken!
Dudus können gut tanken, heilen und machen auch nett dmg, Hexer supporten mit wichtel und haun dmg raus, mage - sheep, tischlein und jede menge dps in einem.
Jäger sollen schlecht sein? Noch nie einem begegnet der gut equipt war und skill hat?
Priester sind DIE Heiler, sie machen aber auch als shadow nen geilen dmg mit dem Bonus Mana und Leben zu verstreuen.

Es gibt keine nutzlosen und besten Klassen in WOW, das ist der Grund warum Blizz immer an der Balance arbeitet.

MfG
Einer von euch!

edit:


> Ich würde dahingehend tednieren ,dass Mage nach Hexenmeister sogar bester schadensausteiler ist ....



/sign2


----------



## Arido (28. März 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> Gute idee man sollte mal 9on9 machen alle klassen in einem match...



NEIN!
Man sollte 27on27 machen! Es gibt ja noch die verschiedenen Skillungen.   ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße


----------



## Shakinator (28. März 2008)

@ Umaline

sowas dummes hab ich noch nie gelesen das hexer/jäger/schurken unnütze dd´s sind gerade schurken und hexer haun übelst rein bei dir frag ich mich was du spielst omg


----------



## dergrossegonzo (28. März 2008)

Nutzlosester Thread:  Dieser hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es gibt keine nutzlose Klasse nur viele Spieler die ihre Klasse nicht beherrschen und daher nutzlos sind.

An sich ist jeder wichtig. 

Was wollen ein Tank und ein Heiler machen ohne DDler ?  Warten bis der Mob einpennt ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lodariel (28. März 2008)

@Umaline: bist der größte Noob den ich bisher gesehen habe

versuch Brutallus ohne Schamis zu legen oder ohne Schurken...
(zur info: Schurke mit beiden Warglaives>all)


----------



## -PuRity- (28. März 2008)

Arido schrieb:


> NEIN!
> Man sollte 27on27 machen! Es gibt ja noch die verschiedenen Skillungen.   ^^
> 
> 
> ...



Und das dann aber auch unbedingt mit geklonten Spielern! Sollte ja jeder gleiches Spielverhalten haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muffdy (28. März 2008)

die  stärkste klasse im pve vom dmg her ist ganz klar der fury warrior  an den kommt keienr ran beim encounter blub


----------



## Fatsch (28. März 2008)

Umaline schrieb:


> In Raid's:
> Unnötigste Tankklasse : Druide (In Raids finde ich Krieger besser bzw. Pala's)



Kollege, du hast keine 'Ahnung selbst ansatzweise nicht.....
Nenn mir eine Klasse, die so flexibel ist wie der Druide, die mit einer Skillung zwei wichtige Elemente in Raids abdeckt.

Nur mal son paar Daten von mir:

Tank-Equip: 23000 Hp, (Raid Buffed) 82% Ausweichen, 75% absorb
Dmg Equip: 5500 AP , 45% Crit (bisherige Max Raid DPS von 1350)

Mach das mal mit ner anderen Klasse nach, das geht mit "keiner" anderen Klasse.
Und ja, man kann nicht nur mal nebenher 1 Add Tanken, "fast" alle Bosse ohne Probleme, und ich rede nicht von Gimp 5er Instanz bossen.

Naja, sry fürn Flame aber aber wenn ich sowas schon lese -.-


----------



## Skydragoon13 (28. März 2008)

was hier manche für Dreck labern..
Wir Schamis sind berechtigte Healer ! Versuch ma irgentwelche AE bosse ohne dauer kettenheilung zu machen.. pff noskilled noobs


----------



## ThomasO (28. März 2008)

Eigentlich ein unnützer Thread, aber die Klasse die am wenigsten Nutzen bringt ist wohl der

Deff - Tank der Krieger Klasse

Macht keinen schaden, kann nicht heilen. Tanken bei mehr als 2 Zielen wirds schon haarig.

Ersetzt werden kann dieser ziemlich einfach durch Druiden Bärchen (schnellerer Aggro Aufbau) oder durch Schutzpalas (gleichzeitiges Tanken von X Zielen). 
Gerade Patch 2.4 zeigt wieder, wie wenig Deff-Krieger Beachtung finden. Die neuen Inis in Patch 2.4 sind für Palas geradezu maßgeschneidert.


----------



## Qwalle (28. März 2008)

die kommies hier sind der kracher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich hatte nen echt schlechten tag, aber was hier fürn flame ausgepackt wird ist echt die härte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

da fragt einer, was für einen selbst die unnötigste klasse ist und erstmal wird geflamed, was das fürn thread ist und wie dumm der thread ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mal überlegt, wie sinnfrei es ist, wenn er nach klassen fragt, mit antworten über den thread zu kommen ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



naja, ich denke es gibt keine unnütze klasse, nur schlecht gespielte ...

nützlichste klasse gibts auch net, da eine klasse von einer anderen immer abhängig ist, woraus dann ein zusammenspiel entsteht, was unnütze klassen gar net möglich macht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


so, es ist wochenende - alle mal tanzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sano (28. März 2008)

ich finde die klasse "FERAL" gaanz wichtig

... der kann dies und das und auch jenes kann er auch ganz gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

eben gaanz wichtig.^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/ironie aus

dummer thread


vote 4 close


----------



## Xyman2001 (28. März 2008)

also 1. thema schwachsin alle klassen sind gut wenn man sie spielen kann

und gleich nochmal zum anfang wegen hunter
kannst du das erklären ? 

wüste nicht warum du diese Meinung hast
bei uns auf`m Server werden sie sogar gesucht. Aber wie immer Leute die ihn spielen können


----------



## Wounk (28. März 2008)

Oliver123 schrieb:


> find magier sind in raids die wichtigsten machen viel dmg haben 1 cc haben 1 buff und können essen und trinken herbei zaubern am unwichtigsten in raids sind schurken finde ich nur 1 cc und sonst nichts das dmg ist ehr bescheiden



Wenn deine erfahrung ist, das schurken eher bescheidenen Schaden machen, warst du wohl bis jetzt mit schlechten oder schlecht equipten schurken unterwegs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hexer macht mindestens so viel schaden wie ein mage, hat auch ccs, ausdauer buff udn kann ss setzten. Aber mage is deiner meinung nach wichtiger? Warum frag ich mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich wüsste nich warum der mage nützlicher als ein hexer bzw umgekehrt sein sollte.

Aber an sich mal wieder ne bescheuerte Umfrage, jede klasse is irgendwie wichtig (ja sogar der jäger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und was wär der ddler ohne tank und der tank ohne heiler.Und heiler ohne dmg is natürhlich auch schieße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und so weiter...


----------



## Amiodaron (28. März 2008)

Umaline schrieb:


> In Raid's:
> Unnötigste Healklasse : Shami
> Unnötigste Dmgklasse : Schlecht gespielte DD's (Schurken/Jäger/Hexen) aber gesamt finde ich Schurke
> Unnötigste Tankklasse : Druide (In Raids finde ich Krieger besser bzw. Pala's)




Du redest von nem Raid auf Hogger, oder? Weil weiter biste sicher noch ned vorgedrungen...


----------



## Terratec (28. März 2008)

olisec schrieb:


> jo im raid wo cc so wichtig ist. ich glaub jede klasse macht mehr dmg als ein mage. mage kann nur bomben und brötchen backen. schurken machen zwar guten schaden, aber haben sonst absolut kein support für den raid.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bitte sag mir, dass du das ironisch meinst!! Du hast wirklich mein ewiges Mitleid, wenn du mit dem Glauben aufwachsen musstest, dass jede Klasse mehr Dmg als ein Magier macht. Schonmal nen guten Feuermagier gesehen? Was meinste warum unser Aggrognom immer Aggro hat, wenn nich durch Dmg? 
Magiertaunt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zealot (28. März 2008)

Also da das hier anfangs ein AntiJägerThreat war sag ich gleich mal ich war mit meinem Jäger immer ganz vorne im schaden und Heilschamis sind sowieso imba ich bin Raidheiler Nummer eins und unschlagbar bei uns im Raid aber jetzt zu den was es heißt unnütze Klasse jede Klasse hat ihre Raidberechtigung nur manche klassen braucht man nicht dringend wie bei uns zum Beispiel wir haben keine Schurken und wir schaffen dennoch was und Magier sind bei uns sowieso im Vorteil da unser Raidleiter Magier ist der steckt sich und 2 andere Magier zu mir und nen Shadow in die gruppe da kommt keiner im schaden hinterher


----------



## Odis74 (28. März 2008)

RazZerrR schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> eure Meinung ist gefragt; was ist eurer meinung nach die unnützlichste und die nützlichste klasse z.B. beim raiden, bg oder leveln
> 
> 
> ...




Wenn der jenige dem der Charakter richtig spielen kann ist jede Klasse wichtig. Jede Klasse ist nur so gut wie der Spieler der dahinter sitzt. Außerdem ist in einem Raid sowieso von nöten das so ziemlich alle anwesend sind. Versuche mal Gruul z.B. ohne Jäger zu machen. Ich lache mich tot....(ich stelle mich mal tot ;-) )

Absoluter Blödsinn deine Umfrage...


----------



## Thug (28. März 2008)

ich sag mal so, es ist auf jeden fall jede klasse wichtig im raid, vorraussetzung ist allerdings die richtige Skillung  und  der vorhandene Skill des Spielers!  mehr sag ich dazu net :=)


----------



## REM0RiA (28. März 2008)

kurz: keine


----------



## Loewenherz2008 (28. März 2008)

Also wenn man die beiträge von manchen liest denkt man sich nur "Hoffendlich hat in der account bei Ebay nicht zuviel gekostet" da sie von "keine Ahnung vom Spiel" nur so leuchten.

zum Jäger: habt ihr schonmal was von EISFALLE und Irreführung gehört?
zum Schurken: Wenn der Spieler seinen Char beherrscht und ausgewogenes Equip hat ist er ein wahnsinns DD
zum Schami: wie schon erwähnt als healer mit kettenheilung für meeles einfach imba, als Verstärker und Elementar durch DMG und Totems wahnsinnige raid unterstützung.
zum Druiden: wir haben einen Feral-Druiden in der Gilde und ich habe bisher noch nix gesehen was der nicht tanken kann. dazu der wahnsinnig schnelle aggro aufbau.
zum Hexer: wenn er gutes Equip hat haut der DMG ohne ende raus.

usw.

mehr denke ich brauch man nicht sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ground17 (28. März 2008)

Umaline schrieb:


> In Raid's:
> Unnötigste Healklasse : Shami
> Unnötigste Dmgklasse : Schlecht gespielte DD's (Schurken/Jäger/Hexen) aber gesamt finde ich Schurke
> Unnötigste Tankklasse : Druide (In Raids finde ich Krieger besser bzw. Pala's)




LOL aber weist was WoW is oder^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es gibt keine Imba- und keine unnötigen klassen.....
Jede hat halt andere spez.

Und hexer machen richtig gespielt massen schaden..und seit Patch 2.4 ist er auch wider wichtiger geworden...wobei er sonst von Patch zu Patch abgeschwächt wurde....*grummel...


Und Druiden sind alleskönner..gut aber halt  leider davon nichts perfekt,..wäre auch ein wenig unfair 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lungentorpedo (28. März 2008)

Malakas schrieb:


> warum sagst du alles 2xmal ? ausserdem ist Ironie greifbar, wenn man genau hinsieht ^^
> 
> p.s die Sonnebrille kommt mir bekannt vor ? bist nicht zufällig mit jemand hier aus dem Forum verwandt ^^




genau diesen gedanken hatte ich auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scred (29. März 2008)

unnütz:dieser thread
nützlich:alle klassen


----------



## Morcan (29. März 2008)

Ich find Schurken im PvE relativ sinnlos... auf Kopfnuss kann ich verzichten ^^


----------



## Seryma (29. März 2008)

Nützlich: Paladin, Druide
unnütz: Schurke, Jäger, Magier, Hexer, Schamane, Priester

begründung: Paladine und Druiden können heilen, tanken und dmg machen...

am sinnlosesten und total unnütz: ein umfrage thread ohne umfrage -.-


----------



## Spankey (29. März 2008)

Jede Klasse ist "nützlich"

Nur dümmliche Spieler oder Leute die solch eine Frage wie hier stellen sind "unnützlich"


----------



## Kolamar (29. März 2008)

Solospiel: Hunter oder Hexer wegen Pet
Raids: ausgewogener Raid
Jäger sind sicher nicht am unnützlichsen da sie viel Dmg. machen. Und manchmal gibt es auch gute Paladiene die "Schaden" machen.


----------



## Avalanche (29. März 2008)

Umaline schrieb:


> In Raid's:
> Unnötigste Healklasse : Shami
> Unnötigste Dmgklasse : Schlecht gespielte DD's (Schurken/Jäger/Hexen) aber gesamt finde ich Schurke
> Unnötigste Tankklasse : Druide (In Raids finde ich Krieger besser bzw. Pala's)



Offensichtlich hast Du da keine Ahnung, wovon Du redest.


----------



## ink0gnito (29. März 2008)

Umaline schrieb:


> In Raid's:
> Unnötigste Healklasse : Shami
> Unnötigste Dmgklasse : Schlecht gespielte DD's (Schurken/Jäger/Hexen) aber gesamt finde ich Schurke
> Unnötigste Tankklasse : Druide (In Raids finde ich Krieger besser bzw. Pala's)






HAHAHAH! =D
Schurke = Top DDnr1 bei Single targets, und wenn das eq und support von allen dd's stimmt, ist schurke nicht aufzuholen, aber naja wenn man keine ahnung hat, lap halten wa?=D


----------



## MadSquare (29. März 2008)

och nee


----------



## Korgor (29. März 2008)

Vote for 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morcan (29. März 2008)

Seryma schrieb:


> Nützlich: Paladin, Druide
> unnütz: Schurke, Jäger, Magier, Hexer, Schamane, Priester
> 
> begründung: Paladine und Druiden können heilen, tanken und dmg machen...
> ...



Die können aber nicht alles gleichzeitig...


----------



## Shenti07 (29. März 2008)

man man immer diese kleingeister die alles in schwarz und weiß einteilen müßen echt nerfig

was man von machen für geistigen schwachsin list ist echt schmerzhaft fürs gehirn. das sind pixel und ihr seit spieler = spielen tut selbiges und qutsch net drüber welche klasse was bring und welche net.

MFG  Shenti




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phobius (29. März 2008)

Wie schon so oft:

Jede Klasse hat ihre Vor- und Nachteile.
Es gibt Instanzen / Raids wo manche Klassen "nützlicher" sind wie andere, bzw. diese einfacher machen, aber ich kann mich an keine Instanz erinnern wo eine Klasse total unnütz war und nur in der Ecke stand.

Und dass der Hunter die "mieseste" Klasse ist ...
- Er hat Irreführung, was einem bei Pulls helfen kann.
- Er hat die Frostfalle, welche einen Gegner 10 Sekunden aus dem Kampf nimmt (Geskillt sogar fast dauerhaft)
- Sein Pet kann in kleineren Instanzen Off-Tank spielen
- Der Schaden ist meißtens auch nicht zu verachten (ohne ausreichend Schaden geht wenig ^^)
- ...

Ich kann mich so manchen nur anschließen und sagen:
Unnütz ist dieser Thread, da es hier mal wieder nur um Klassengewhine geht.


----------



## RED DEVIL (29. März 2008)

Wow-Gamer schrieb:


> Unnützlichste Klasse ist meiner Meinung nach der Hunter, dmg vom Mage ist besser, und die cc vom Schurken/Mage auch, also total überflüssig, das einzige was der kann ist heal equip ninjalooten... Am nützlichsten ist meiner Meinung nach der Druide und der Krieger( er ist für den ganzen Raid nützlich, sonst gibst keinen Tank xD) Und Dudu, da er super healn kann und im Notfall auch noch als Tank einspringen kann, dmg ist höher als der eines Hunters, auch wichtig ist der Priester und Mage.



Zu dem Rot markiertem----->verweis auf Akium,drei Posts höher.Desweiteren ist der Hunter vom DMG her immer im Spitzenfeld.Und was das Ninjalooten betrifft,hab schon dieverse Stoffis bei Platte auf Bedarf erlebt,davon ab hat es Zeiten gegeben(schon ewig her)das +Heal beim Pet nen Bonus hatte,ist aber nicht mehr.Und nicht jeder Hunter pfeffert nen Multischuss in Richtung eines gesheepten Ziels.
Als kleiner nützlicher Bonus am Rande,durch Aspekt des Rudels muss die Gruppe nach nen Wipe nicht ganz so lange zum Endboss latschen^^
Ansonsten bin ich der Meinung das jede Klasse ihre Daseinsberechtigung hat wenn der Spieler die auch beherrscht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## waven (29. März 2008)

kolopol schrieb:


> Ich denke auch , dass der Jäger beim raiden die unwichtigste Klasse ist . Außer vielleicht zum Pullen...........



Da sieht man mal, das du 0 Ahnung und Spielerisches Talent besitzt.

Ich spiele selber einen Orc- Jäger in T4 und T5 Instanzen.

Ein paar Beispiele:

- IRREFÜHRUNG: Teilweise und je nach Situation sehr wichtig... 

- Tank: Durch seine hohe Rüstung und den kontinuierlichen aggro- aufbau kann der Jäger bestimmet rangeencounter besonders gut tanken (Maulgar, ...)

- CC: Der Jäger besitzt CC möglichleiten, die sich nicht nur auf bestimmte Rassen (Untote, Humanoide, ...) beschränken. (Eisfalle, Stich des Flügeldrachen, ...)

- PET: Kann einzelne Funktionen übernehmen, wie z.B. das debuffen von encountern oder buffen des Jägers

- DEBUFFS: Der Jäger fügt mit seinen Angriffen, je nach SKillung, des öfteren wichtige debuffs auf den encounter hinzu (Schwäche aufdecken, ...) die den ganzen RAID aufwerten.

- KITEN: Der Jäger kann einzelne Gegner so gut auf Distanz halten und durch den Raum kiten, wie kein anderer. 

- DAMAGE: Der Jäger kann konstanten DMG im Gegensatz zum Magier oder Lasereulen (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) liefern, da er nicht im Kampf reggen muss. Das sie kaum Schaden machen ist ein gerücht, im RAID liege ich bei ca 1400 DPS als SV Jäger. (Überleben) Diesen kann ich auch konstant halten, im Gegensatz zu melee DD, die sich öfters vom encounter entfernen müssen, oder sehr Manaintensieven range DD. 

Er kann noch mehr, doch das soll reichen ...

Jäger mag einfach zu spielen sein, jedoch ihn in Perfektion zu beherrschen ist eine Kunst. Die meisten wissen nicht, was ein Jäger wirklich kann.

Ok ... zum farmen hab ich auch das berühmte Makro, aber ... naja ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG waven, Jäger !


----------



## Shaadoon (29. März 2008)

RazZerrR schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> eure Meinung ist gefragt; was ist eurer meinung nach die unnützlichste und die nützlichste klasse z.B. beim raiden, bg oder leveln
> 
> 
> ...



Jäger und unwichtig .. ja ne ist klar. Schon mal den Schaden gesehen den ein guter Jäger macht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schon mal was von Irreführung, Eisfalle, Aura des Volltreffers, Schwäche aufdecken, Wilde Eingebung (je nach Skillung) gehört?

Sonst gilt immer noch:
Unwichtig: Jeder der seinen Char / Skillung nicht beherrscht
Wichtig: Jeder der seinen Char / Skillung beherrscht


----------



## waven (29. März 2008)

Shaadoon schrieb:


> Jäger und unwichtig .. ja ne ist klar. Schon mal den Schaden gesehen den ein guter Jäger macht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Bei mir haben unsere Magier immer Pipi in den Augen. Ich bekomm in der Arena sogar schon mal whispers von wegen: ''SCHWULA CHEATAAA!!!! MAHC DEN FACKIGÄN HÄÄÄCK AUS!!!!!!1einself11!!'', nur weil ich das 2er Match mit 40k Damage verlasse... Keine seltenheit. Trotzdem ist unser Arenateam eher bescheiden, weil ich nichts gegen MS, Schurken machen kann. OK, kiten, aber das ist schwer beim MS, wegen Abfangen. Schurke kommt das Verkrüppelnde Gift, der Nierenhieb etc. hinzu.


----------



## Esprit-Chimära (29. März 2008)

Jäger wird vielleicht deshalb als unnütz eingeschätzt, weil jedes Kind einen Jäger spielen kann, auch ohne seinen Gripps einzuschalten. Deshalb gibt es ja auch zuviele davon. Und wenn man dann in eine Instanz will und schon drei Jäger in der Gruppe sind, da wird mir auch anders.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nashan (29. März 2008)

Schon witzig wenn jemand sagt, dass der Jäger eine unnütze Klasse ist ... haha ^^


----------



## Melih (29. März 2008)

Biomüll schrieb:


> Unnötigste sind die Hexer
> 
> Die sollen uns Magiern statt Arkan einfach Schattenzauber geben und schon gibt es eine unnötige Klasse weniger. Ich meine warum will man ja so eine Minimagekopie, wenn man das Original haben kann.
> 
> ...



da bekomm ich augenkrebs wenn ich so ein sch°°° lese ... spiel mal ein hexer dan reden wir weiter   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
was können den mages in der raid? portal, kekse,AOE und dm machen, sheepen
was kann der hexer? beschwören, seelenstein,gesundheitsstein,bannen,viel dm machen,fearen und AOE,verklaven
da sieht man das hexer eigendlich mehr können als mages

btw: lol i°°°° du hast dich mit deiner signatur selbst geownd  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg ähm ja ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (29. März 2008)

Nashan schrieb:


> Schon witzig wenn jemand sagt, dass der Jäger eine unnütze Klasse ist ... haha ^^



die einzigsten unützigste art vom jäger is der nachtelf jäger namen légólás

btw: is nicht persönlich gemeint


----------



## Sihara (29. März 2008)

Umaline schrieb:


> In Raid's:
> Unnötigste Healklasse : Shami
> Unnötigste Dmgklasse : Schlecht gespielte DD's (Schurken/Jäger/Hexen) aber gesamt finde ich Schurke
> Unnötigste Tankklasse : Druide (In Raids finde ich Krieger besser bzw. Pala's)




Tja wenn man keine Ahnung hatt einfach mal die Fre... halten.

Schamane: Sind die besten Heiler wenns ums Gruppenheilung geht, mit der Kettenheilung schlagen die auch das Gebet der Besserung des Priesters.

Schurke: Richtig gespielt hauen auch die massig Schaden raus, sind öffters auf Platz 1-4 

Druide: Krieger/Tankadine/Druiden in Bärenform haben einfach verschiedene arten zu tanken wo der Krieger besser mit einzelnen mobs zurecht kommt is der Pala besser bei größeren Mobgruppen, der Bär macht dies dann auch durch seine hohe Ausweichwertung und Hp wett


----------



## RED DEVIL (29. März 2008)

Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> Jäger wird vielleicht deshalb als unnütz eingeschätzt, weil jedes Kind einen Jäger spielen kann, auch ohne seinen Gripps einzuschalten. Deshalb gibt es ja auch zuviele davon. Und wenn man dann in eine Instanz will und schon drei Jäger in der Gruppe sind, da wird mir auch anders.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nun ja,nichts für Ungut..letztens sind wir zu Fünft,alles Hunter durchs Schattenlabby Gewalzt ohne auch nur 1x zu Wipen.Nur bei Murmur hats nicht ganz Funktioniert ,weil einer das mit den Bomben nicht Kapiert hat und was er dann machen sollte.Er hat dann die Gruppe verlassen und wir haben es mit Hilfe eines Priesters doch noch gepackt.War zumindest mal nen Riesenspass nur mit Hunter'n eine Ini zu versuchen.Wird sicherlich nicht überall so Funzen.
Und Grips kannste beim Farmen tatsächlich ausknipsen,dafür Autoshoot an und ab geht die Post.Allerdings wird sowas im Raid nicht wirklich Funktionieren,ich sag nur Sheep und Multishoot^^


----------



## Melih (29. März 2008)

Kolamar schrieb:


> Solospiel: Hunter oder Hexer wegen Pet
> Raids: ausgewogener Raid
> Jäger sind sicher nicht am unnützlichsen da sie viel Dmg. machen. Und manchmal gibt es auch gute Paladiene die "Schaden" machen.



aber vergelter pala is die schwerste zu spielende skillung die meisten beherschen es nicht und darum werden sie dann*nutzlos* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## waven (29. März 2008)

ZITAT (Umaline @ 27.03.2008, 14:03) --->



> In Raid's:
> Unnötigste Healklasse : Shami
> Unnötigste Dmgklasse : Schlecht gespielte DD's (Schurken/Jäger/Hexen) aber gesamt finde ich Schurke
> Unnötigste Tankklasse : Druide (In Raids finde ich Krieger besser bzw. Pala's)



Wenn ich ein Apfel und du eine Banane wärst, dann würd ich auf dich drauffallen!

Wer hat dir das ins Gehirn gesetzt? ...

Schamane: BESTER Gruppenheiler ... meiner Meinugn nach.

Schurke: WTF?! unsere fahten 160DPS ...

Druide: WTF?! OMG!! Der druide ist in sachen Rüstung, Ausweichen etc. allen anderen weitaus überlegen. Der aggroaufbau ist zudem ein bisschen besser als beim Deffkrieger, welcher bei singlegegnern besser gegeignet ist. Ausserdem hat Deffkrieger Parieren, Schildblock etc., was der Druide zwar nicht ausgleichen kann, aber jedoch zum tanken bestens geeignet ist. Als Tank für die Elementare in der 2. Phase bei Illidan sind sie zB super geeignet, da sie, wenn diese wieder weg sind, danach wieder in Katzenform Schaden machen könnten udn abundzu nen Battelrezz raushauen können wenn sie nicht grade MT sind.


----------



## Nínyel (29. März 2008)

Ich sag nur OMg Jede Klasse wird im Raid gebraucht das eine läuft ohne den anderen net und diese umfrage is verlei mal total sinnlos 

mfg .


----------



## Nínyel (29. März 2008)

und 2. Mages sind eh IMBa ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EnemyOfGod (29. März 2008)

Also ich persöhnlich finde den Druiden am nützlichsten, weil er sich halt perfekt an alle Situationen anpassen kann.^^


----------



## Sihara (29. März 2008)

Biomüll schrieb:


> Unnötigste sind die Hexer
> 
> Die sollen uns Magiern statt Arkan einfach Schattenzauber geben und schon gibt es eine unnötige Klasse weniger. Ich meine warum will man ja so eine Minimagekopie, wenn man das Original haben kann.
> 
> ...



Warum so wenns einfacher geht. Nimmt den Mages ihre Eiszauber weg und gebt sie den Hexern anstatt den Demobaum.


----------



## Crash_hunter (29. März 2008)

Hey toller thread kann man seine Beiträge pushen ohne irgendwas sinnvolles zu antworten. da die Fragestellung sooo dumm is.... Es gibt keine sinnlose klasse, sonst wäre sie nicht im spiel


----------



## Lambiii (29. März 2008)

Oliver123 schrieb:


> find magier sind in raids die wichtigsten machen viel dmg haben 1 cc haben 1 buff und können essen und trinken herbei zaubern am unwichtigsten in raids sind schurken finde ich nur 1 cc und sonst nichts das dmg ist ehr bescheiden


Ähm, das mit dem dmg der Schurken liegt wohl eher an euren Leuten, bei uns sind oft Schurken weit vorne im dmg-meter.
Wie schon viele gesagt haben, der Thread ist echt Müll, weil es überall Vor- und Nachteile gibt.

"Also ich persöhnlich finde den Druiden am nützlichsten, weil er sich halt perfekt an alle Situationen anpassen kann.^^"
Ok, dann lass mal nen Dudu heiler Gruul tanken, wenn der Maintank tot ist.^^


----------



## Grushdak (30. März 2008)

Umaline schrieb:


> In Raid's:
> Unnötigste Healklasse : Shami
> Unnötigste Dmgklasse : Schlecht gespielte DD's (Schurken/Jäger/Hexen) aber gesamt finde ich Schurke
> Unnötigste Tankklasse : Druide (In Raids finde ich Krieger besser bzw. Pala's)


Wer sowas noch ernst meint, sollte vielleicht endlich mal anfangen zu raiden.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde auch, daß jede Klasse Vor~ und Nachteile hat.
Doch im richtigen Zusammenspiel können sie umsomehr schaffen.
Und dazu kann man alle gebrauchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




greetz


----------

